# Working in the winter



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

How far from a paved road?
Do you carry a sat phone?

Nice work truck!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Where does the fuel come from for Mr. Williams?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

MikeFL said:


> How far from a paved road?
> Do you carry a sat phone?
> 
> Nice work truck!


This place is not too remote, we trailer the sleds about 50 mile from the shop then seven or eight miles on old logging roads and a couple more working are way though the trees. Had to pull out my partner twice and I rolled mine on its side once. No damage and didn't have to break out the winches. I have a radio if I need to get in touch with the outside world. Rarely bring the satphone with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

MTW said:


> Where does the fuel come from for Mr. Williams?


We have three one hundred gallon propane tanks for the backup generator, they installed the heaters this summer in case we get stranded overnight or just need to warm up. Also have a survival barrel with sleeping bags, rations, chemical heat warmer and other goodies. Hope to never need them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drsparky said:


> We have three one hundred gallon propane tanks for the backup generator, they installed the heaters this summer in case we get stranded overnight or just need to warm up. Also have a survival barrel with sleeping bags, rations, chemical heat warmer and other goodies. Hope to never need them.


These are all at the tower site? Heater is inside the building?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

MTW said:


> These are all at the tower site? Heater is inside the building?


Just the solar powered ones, the on grid ones have heating and air conditioning units.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Had to visit one of our sites today, high today was -3F. Had to break trail, snow was only about 2 feet deep so it wasn't too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know some people that would kill for your job....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Mulder said:


> I know some people that would kill for your job....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I killed three people to get it.:gun_bandana:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I work in the winter all the time. What is the fuss all about?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I work in the winter all the time. What is the fuss all about?


I bet it wasn't -25C (-13F) with snow up to your pants pockets where you're at today? lol.. Had to pull over last night at 1 am and change the air filter on my truck and chisel out the snow that was packed into the box.. Good thing I carry a spare..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Lol, You are right by golly, I didn't have to deal with anything like that.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Lol, You are right by golly, I didn't have to deal with anything like that.


Smart Ass 
For punishment go check the waves - start at the school house


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> Smart Ass
> For punishment go check the waves - start at the school house


Where is that? Never heard of it.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm guessing here cause I just have not been able
to get to the Hawaiian Islands , but I would venture
to say the biggest PITA working winter there would
have to be constantly having to clean the sand out
of ones shoes.

I just don't think I could handle that:shifty:


----------

